# Christmas Day Bet Between Lakers and Suns Mods?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm thinking of maybe getting a fun little bet between the Lakers mods and Suns mods for the Christmas game. Maybe something along the lines of the losing team's Mods has to put whatever the other Mods want in their sigs for a month? Or use an avatar of their choice?

It'd be fun to add to this rivalry through their fans. What do you guys think? I'm posting this in both the Lakers and Suns forums, so give me your thoughts.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I guess I'm up for it.......I don't like the odds though. Christmas Day, at the Lakers, that's not going to be a pretty game for the Suns.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> I guess I'm up for it.......I don't like the odds though. Christmas Day, at the Lakers, that's not going to be a pretty game for the Suns.


I actually would think odds were on the Suns side... They're going to be looking for revenge for the loss earlier this month at the home-opener.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

What, if we lose we change the colors into Laker's colors? Oh wait......


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Don't even think about this proposal Suns Moderators....

I thought it would be fun to have a fun fantasy challenge against the Lakers board but Bartholomew Hunt thought he was bigger than the game and acted like a **EDIT** and I was baited into an argument and got warning points against me...

It was my idea to have a fun jaw fantasy challenge against them but Miss Bartholomew acted all high and mighty....

Simply say NO!!!!

Have you checked out your team there Dr. Suess? That league still lives....


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

the rattler said:


> Don't even think about this proposal Suns Moderators....
> 
> I thought it would be fun to have a fun fantasy challenge against the Lakers board but Bartholomew Hunt thought he was bigger than the game and acted like a **EDIT** and I was baited into an argument and got warning points against me...
> 
> ...


Don't lower yourself Rattler, lets have a good game. And I haven't checked any of the Fantasy Leagues that I joined. I totally have slipped off of that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Your month will begin once both Suns Moderators have this in their avatar or signature. 










With Love,
Cris

Don't be a party pooper... Dissonance.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Uh, Seuss is the one who agreed to it. I never posted in either thread.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm a party pooper for not even agreeing to it to begin with?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lame...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm not a moderator.. But because of your party pooping, I shall promote this to my avatar in your memory along with Cris..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm rocking the avatar as well.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seuss will probably do it when he signs on for the first time since the game was over. He agreed to it. Guess, you guys don't understand that concept of a bet though.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Im sure he will... 

But when Basel posted the idea he certainly wasn't speaking for himself. I am fairly sure I did not post that I was going to agree or disagree to go along with the idea. But had we lost, I would have kept up the good sportsmanship and went along with it.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Change your avys turd nuggets! We won the bet!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Joe never agreed to it. I seriously thought this thing died, because we never posted anything for Laker Mods (if losing) would have to wear. I really didn't think this bet went anywhere because of Dis never responded......


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Change your avys turd nuggets! We won the bet!


Turd nuggets? I find this to be somewhat offensive and hurtful and somebody should give Mr. Hunt a warning...J/K

Congrats on your win Laker fan and I hope you guys had a great holiday...


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

suess time to change your avatar


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bleh.. You guys remind me of the Suns, coach included...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I think you've mistaken us for Suns fans who actually like D'Antoni.

Since I don't care that much anymore, I'll put it in my sig.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Mmk


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We can always bet again when they play on January 17th. It's up to you guys.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yes... Let that flag fly... Suess?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Yes... Let that flag fly... Suess?



I said I was up for it, that means I was waiting to see if Joe wanted to do this. That wasn't a bet. Joe, take that out of your sig, you never agreed to it in the first place.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Seriously. This thread is LLLLAAAAMMMMEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I'm not a moderator.. But because of your party pooping, I shall promote this to my avatar in your memory along with Cris..


At least only Kobe *chill man* will care whatever you have for an av, and no one besides Lakers fans give 2 ****s.


----------

